

How to Avoid the Clash of Marriage and Career - sagish
http://hackingui.com/productivity-others/marriage-and-career/

======
acconrad
The most important thing here is to set clear expectations - particularly how
much time will eat up out of your relationship and for how long. I made this
mistake when I tried to build my first startup and caused my relationship at
the time to fail.

I never informed my partner that my side projects would take up days of the
week, and because I didn't set up how much time it would take and when it
would happen, I would tend to overwork on side projects and cut out more and
more time until we spent less than 1/2 the time we used to together, and that,
in part, caused irreparable damage to the relationship.

Now when I work on side projects or freelancing, I explicitly set my hour
limits and when they happen so they don't infringe on my relationship, nor
reduce the quality of my work. That expectation from myself has kept my
personal life intact as well as my professional life.

